# Hi, New here



## Sammiep

Hi, I just joined after reading through the website, i am looking forward to talking with all of you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Pookied8476

Welcome to baby and bump! :D


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Sammie

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## crystallyn

Hey,

I am Crystallyn. Joined after reading a blog and I am looking forward in engaging with you'll via baby and bump.:happydance:


----------



## Sushai

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## Noelle.

Hi hun. I&#8217;m new too. 

How long have you been TTC? X


----------



## bdb84

:wave:


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome. :)


----------

